# The always changing 230g :) Jan.19th 2014



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Updated pic of my 233g 60"x30"x30"

-1 stingray (soon to be 3)
-1 TATF
-1 Indo Dat
-5 discus
-4 clown loaches
-1 silver arowana
-1 red severum


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Uh oh wife came home, I'm in the dog house now she didn't get to say bye to the "happy fish". They look all piled up there lol they click or eat yet? Looking good though.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha my wife would have said the same thing. Next time your in Coquitlam she can come say bye to them. No clicking yet but my TATF is trying desperately trying to school with them.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hahahaha thats more like it


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats a cool setup... I like the simplicity of the aqua scape.

Nice tank too... don't think I have ever scene a tank with those dimensions.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

AKAmikeross said:


> Thats a cool setup... I like the simplicity of the aqua scape.
> 
> Nice tank too... don't think I have ever scene a tank with those dimensions.


Thanks! the only thing is i wish it was a 72x36x24 high because my rays would rather have the width than the height


----------

